# Need help coding cubital tunnel release



## kekancler (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi, 

I need some assistance coding the below op report portion. I have very little orthopedic coding experience and would greatly appreciate any help that can be provided. Op report reads as follows. 

Attention was then focused to the left elbow. Incision was made posterior to the medial epicondyle extending proximal direction for 2cm. Dissection was carried down through subcutaneous tissues, preserving all branches of the medial cutaneous nerve. The ulnar nerve was identified proximally and completely released through the arcade of Struthers as well as the intermuscular septum. Dissection proceeded distally, and Osborne's ligament released as well as the fascia between the FC tendon. At this point, a complete release was confirmed on inspection as well as tactiley. The elbows were taken through full range of motion, and there was noted to be no subluxation of the nerve. At this point, the wound was irrigated & closed with #3-0 vicryl & #4-0 monocryl and sterile dressing was applied.

Would I use 64718 for the ulnar release? I don't know what code to use for the cubital(Osborne?) or is there one could that includes both?
 

Thanks


----------



## Laxwido (Aug 4, 2011)

You got it!!  64718 covers what was described above.


----------



## moodymom (Aug 4, 2011)

I agree with dawncrow...64718


----------

